# Need Custom Plastisol Transfers Printed & Heat Transfer Supplies? Try Boo-Z Wearhouse



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Join me in welcoming *Boo-Z Wearhouse* as one of our newest forum advertisers.

*Boo-Z Wearhouse* sells a wide range t-shirt printing products and provides *custom heat transfer printing* services. *They can print plastisol (screen printed) or inkjet transfers with your design*, or you can choose from online catalog of 1000's of preprinted heat transfer designs in a variety of themes. Boo-Z Wearhouse also sells heat press machines, *rhinestud transfers*, blank t-shirts and t-shirt supplies.​So if you're looking to get custom transfers printed, whether they be screen printed plastisol transfers or inkjet printed transfers with your designs, be sure to check out *Boo-Z Wearhouse*.


----------

